# Second Charter in the BVI



## ScituateMan (Jun 22, 2008)

I chartered in the BVI about 10 years ago. I'm planning on going again. I do remember most of the harbors being quite crowded. My crew and I enjoy island beaches that are not crowded (deserted would be ideal) that we can sail to for a day. Does anyone have any recommendations in that area? Does anyone suggest a different location other then the BVI that isn't so crowded.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

What time of year are you talking about?

BVI will always have more boats in motion given size of Charter population but lots of other places (even some close by) that the crowd drops away fast.
Close by - St. John, USVI
Spanish VIs

or heading down the chain
SXM / Anguilla / St. Barths(not during winter holidays unless have a mega yacht)

Grenadines
Antigua
and the list goes on and on


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

Lots of off the Charter Boat locations do exist in the BVI but like most places are, once a boat is in one... about night fall a flock of "sheep" will follow you in. Most people use the Bight on Norman Cay as THE ONLY place... while it has nice places to eat and is a great point to start hikes it sucks as an anchorage/ mooring field unless you like living in an apartment complex with no doors. Several other locations are suitable for anchorage depending on the season and conditions. From the Bight, you can hike to several bays on the South side that are off limits to most charter boats. I've spend full days at Money Bay with out ever seeing a person or boat but I did hike in from the Bight or Benures Bay which is closer and a great anchorage but often fills in the evening again depending on season. In the late season ... after May you will probably have it to yourself most days but still at night you will get people who want to anchor on your stern rail and some seem to want to anchor in your cockpit.

On the North Side of Tortola several locations are great but out of the charter approval zone. None are good in the winter or when a Northern Swell is running. At little Yost Van Dyke several locations are far less used but you also need to be aware of the weather as some are more exposed. On Virgina Gorda, several anchorage locations away from the "attractions" are very good and you generally have lots of beach to yourself.

On Angada the anchorage/ mooring field is almost always thick with boat... few actually go the the beaches on that side. We have had 3 miles of sugar white beach all to ourselves for days on end. Most people take the taxi over to Lob Lolly or one of the other Northern end beaches.... you DO NOT want to attempt to anchor in that area.....Far too many reefs.

If you go to St. Johns south side in the USVI you will generally find far less activity and it is a great place to take the hiking trails of the National Park. Mooring fees are also less than typical in the BVI but have more limits on them.

Problem is that many of the Charter companies will not allow you in some of these locations or have them marked in red as off limits. However if you ask about a specific location you can often be given permission and they will fill you in on the Local knowledge you may need.


----------



## ScituateMan (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm planning on late winter early spring


----------



## 2140 (May 25, 2001)

Over the last couple of years, I have anchored in a couple of spots where few if any boats ever go. Lee Bay is one. Monkey Point is a good looking anchorage, which I'll hit next time in the area. Any place there are no moorings will usually not be crowded. Little Harbor on Peter Island and to the east of the mooring field in Great Harbor on Peter Island are other examples. 

Every time in the BVI's I pass a deserted or near deserted anchorage. You just have to pick a place that is not well known. The untold advantage in doing so is you will be away from the idiots who think eveyone in an anchorage should be up partying until 5:00 AM just because they are.


----------



## ScituateMan (Jun 22, 2008)

thank you for the info Capt. Tony. I have made a note of that. Looking for those locations on my chart!


----------

